# tie rod ends?



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

so im needing to replace some tie rod ends .... wuestion is should i go with the oem ones for around 8 bucks a piece or go with the set from all balls that include all for ends new cotterpins castle nuts and jam nuts for aroudn 60 bucks? 

and whats the best way to line up the front after changing them out


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

I need to do this well and am wondering the same thing


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

we all need it, we own a brute!!!! i need to do mine also and i think i'm gonna try the honda 450's they are suposed to be a replacement


----------



## Sparky (Jun 28, 2010)

I went with the stock $8 one, and got a spare Inner and Outter tie rod end. 

Then I lined mine up with a tape measure. My Rincon is 1/4" toe out. I put it on a jack, moved the rod in/out and then let the jack down to check for the 1/4"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5153

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3781

Plenty of other tie-rod threads around, just do a search.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm in the process of custom building some right now from DOM tubing and heim joints. With the heims your get a better range of motion and less binding caused from lift, large tires and spools.


----------

